# Alcohol Free room/linen spray



## SideDoorSoaps

So, I have read several articles about making room/linen spray that uses Ethyl alcohol or vodka. I don't want to use any alcohol and I've seen a recipe that subs in witch hazel. 

Would that be an appropriate substitution? How would witch hazel contribute to the spray's scent? I want to make a eucalyptus linen spray.

thanks!


----------



## carebear

water & oil don't mix.  so since fragrance oils are... oils, so if you want a water based system, you would need a solubulizer or would need to instruct customers to shake shake shake.

another alternative is cyclomethicone or the like.  some use fractionated coconut oil, too.  I cannot speak to how the linens fare, though.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

Thanks! I have FCO and my massage therapist friend uses it and she said her linens fair well. I'm going to try a small batch and see if I can get a good consistency to spray through a mister.


----------



## MsSharLee

SideDoorSoaps said:
			
		

> Thanks! I have FCO and my massage therapist friend uses it and she said her linens fair well. I'm going to try a small batch and see if I can get a good consistency to spray through a mister.



I use FCO and cyclo for my linen and body sprays.  I did find that I have to add the fragrance to the FCO first, shake it, then add the clyclo other wise they tend to separate ... BUT ... I use FO's and not EO for some of them.  I use 5% FCO 2% FO and the rest cyclo.  Never had a problem with linens being stained.  In fact I've sprayed a light mist directly on my clothing w/o a problem


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

so this is a no water recipe also when using cyclo?

If I went without cyclo, how would I make a non alcohol recipe with water or is that not possible?


----------



## carebear

you need a way to solublulize the fragrance oil in the water, and a preservative.

you could use hydrosols but those need to be preserved as well.


----------



## Bayougirl

I make a body spray that has f/o e/o modifier (WSP has one), glycerin (use this in body spray), preservative, fragrance or essential oil and distilled water.  I don't remember where I got the recipe, but I used this for room or body spray.  I'll try to find the recipe and post it here later.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps

I was thinking about the preservatives because of water involved. I might just forgo water and just do the FCO. I read about hydrosols, too. 

Quite possibly, I'll just have to get some cyclo and try it out. Thanks.


----------

